# Custom paint jobs for DH/FR/DJ bikes



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, i i'm just posting here to ask if many people would be interested in custom paint jobs for downhill / freeride/ jump frames. I went on google and searched for some custom mtb frame painters, but i mostly found road ones, and the mtb ones i did find mostly sucked (in my oppinion) .

Well i haven't done anything like that before but i have an art background, and i'll be going to Canada later this year so i'm trying to keep my mind open as to how i can make money, preferably in the bike or ski market. I would have to invest a lot of time into the process of frame painting obviously.

The style i'd like to bring is something similar to whats in the ski and snowboard market, something like these guys http://www.movementskis.com/products-skis-zip.html

Or these http://armadaskis.com/product/skis/

I also like all the current styles of clothing companys like Volcom and Sessions, which influence my style a bit i would say.

Is it something you would consider?, or it to hard without seeing any designs, prices, quality etc..

Cheers..


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Damitletsride! said:


> Is it something you would consider?, or it to hard without seeing any designs, prices, quality etc..
> 
> Cheers..


Very much so, but sounds promising


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

i saw a video with the new head of corsair on pinkbike during interbike '10, and with their new line of frames they are releasing them with your choice of vinyl graphics. i noticed zink's frame at rampage had van halen's guitar pattern graphics on it. 

but it seems like an idea that will catch on for sure.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you dive deeper into this type of work you will find that graphics like that take an immense amount of time, especially to do a quality job. Most will be done with automotive type paints, these things work greatly different than pens-paper/acrylics-canvas etc...

I recently did a two color, custom candy pink on black DJ bike for a friend. The graphics were fairly intricate. The entire job took over 13 hours from media blasting building up to clear. Not including the time it took to build and create the one off colors. To do things right it takes time.

With the type of references you are using I would bet it would take 5+ times the time it took just to do the two color bike shown.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

id be scared to ride that paintjob.


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

blue109 said:


> id be scared to ride that paintjob.


 +1. These kinds of bikes get beat up from shuttling/crashes/rocks etc. Give me a durable cheap powdercoat that I'm not afraid to scratch.

That being said, I'm sure there are people who would jump on this.

What about custom vinyl graphics? Easier to apply, much faster (=cheaper), shouldn't effect frame warranty's, and may actually provide a touch of protection for the underlying finish/metal.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I think this is an area that people would consider...as in i would consider it, but again it depends on the price/quality etc. I know that there are more vinyl places popping up providing graphics, but when i have checked into this it hasn't exactly been cheap so as long as you are competitive I would imagine you could drum up some interest, especially once people start seeing some of your work.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love to be able to buy some custom vinyl graphics that would give my bike that "sharpied" look.


----------

